# HP Photosmart C7200 offline -help !



## nbagshawe

Simple problem for techno illiterate. Sending a print instruction to my wireless printer from my wireless laptop produces no action. A visit to my Control Panel tells me my printer is offline. It worked fine before I went on holiday recently and turned it off. My laptop has no problem being on line, so why does my printer ? Just turning it off, waiting and turning it on again hasnt helped. Cancelling my print queue and reissuing a print command hasnt helped.

When I first got the printer, it took time to accept a command, but after a while it printed fine and I had no trouble. It will copy but not print.

What am I doing wrong ?


----------



## beijerling

Hi,

Mine does the same thing.

To check communications between the computer and your HP, try the following:
- On the printer, press the *Setup *button
- Scroll down to *Network *and press *OK*
- Scroll to *View Network Settings *and press *OK*
- Scroll to *Display Wireless Summary *and press *OK*
- Make a note of the *IP Address *(e.g. 10.1.1.3)
- Open your web browser (e.g. Internet Explorer)
- Type the IP address of the printer in the *Address *bar and press *Enter*
(This should display the *HP PHOTOSMART C7200 Series *window showing your *Device Information *).
- Click on *Webscan *(under Applications in the left-hand pane of the window)
- Click on *Preview *in the *Webscan *window that opens.
If this causes your HP to perform a scan then your computer is communicating with the HP just fine.

Now, to solve the *Offline *issue, try the following:
- Click on *Start *> *Settings *> *Printers and Faxes *(Windows XP); or *Start *> *Control Panel *and double-click on *Printers *(Windows Vista)
- Right-click on the *HP Photosmart C7200 series* and select *Use Printer Online*
Your HP should now function as it should. 

Unfortunately I don't know why it keeps switching to *Use Printer Offline * mode, or how to prevent it from doing so, but next time you encounter this problem, just repeat the last set of steps to switch your HP to *Use Printer Online* again.

Good luck,

Daniel


----------



## Magarian

I also cannot get my HP Photosmart to go online. I tried "right clicking" on the *"HP Photosmart C7200 series" * in the list of printers in the control panel, but there is no option to *"Use Printer Online"*. I had no problems with the printer until a few days ago. I printed out Diagnostics Summary from the printer and everything looked OK.

Don't know if this could cause the problem, but I installed the software to the Harmony 610 Remote by Logitech and configured the remote using the software. I uninstalled the software, but the problem still persists.

Any suggestions?


----------



## masterjed

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...&dlc=en&cc=us&lang=en&os=2093&product=3739150

download this file and run it. click the fix option to fix the problem.


----------



## Magarian

Hi Masterjed,

This utility if for the HP printer that is connected to a computer directly through an USB cable. I did not run it for that reason. Is there one for wireless connection?

Thanks,
Magarian


----------



## AllanDBacon

I just had this happen to me and did what Daniel suggested above and it worked for a wirelss laptop running Viasta and an HP6480 printer.

Do this:
Now, to solve the Offline issue, try the following:
- Click on Start > Settings > Printers and Faxes (Windows XP); or Start > Control Panel and double-click on Printers (Windows Vista)
- Right-click on the HP Photosmart C7200 series and select Use Printer Online
Your HP should now function as it should. 

Good luck!


----------



## masterjed

If you were saying that the printer already has an ip address and it keeps going back to offline. Please set the ip address of the printer as manual. Use the front panel menu (setup menu) go to network and you can set the ip address there as manual.


----------



## Graelis

i tried everything above to no avail... but the ip address seems to be the issue. if you right click on the printer , in "printer properties" ( not "properties" at the bottom) and go to "ports" tab, it had a port for the ip number "192.168.XXX.XXX" . Click configure port . The port name is the IP address , but the ip address internally had changed.. just delete that port setting and create one with right IP address ( or just change actual port) and everthing worked.
I did find updated HP updater for Win 7 on HP site http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...&dlc=en&cc=us&lang=en&softwareitem=mp-85466-1 . It has better diagnostics. Finally, i set IP on printer manually to stop happening again


----------



## redlicorice

thanks SO much to Daniel for posting that -- it worked perfectly with Windows7 and HP OfficeJet Pro 8500 Wireless.
ray:
This solves a problem that has been driving me crazy for over a year now and I am DELIGHTED to be able to run the printer from my laptop remotely. 

brilliant brilliant brilliant -- thank you !!!

Catherine


----------

